# Thundersticks



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

He is still around, just not active on here. I find a post from him on FB every once in awhile.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

PunyTrout said:


> I love it when a 15 year old thread gets randomly bumped...
> 
> I hope ol' T casts is doing well BTW.


At least someone knows how to use the "Search" function.


----------

